# Soaked lima beans shed and split



## mikecox (Feb 13, 2013)

Recently, on two different occasions, my soaked dry Lima beans turned into a disaster. 

In the first case I noticed the skins getting all wrinkled so I threw them out after a couple hours.  

The second time the same thing happened but I allowed them to continue soaking. After about 4 hours I noticed the beans were shedding their skins and splitting in half.  

I've never soaked Lima beans before but I have not seen this sort of thing happen with White Beans or Great Northern's.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 13, 2013)

Why did you throw the wrinkled ones out?

That is what they are supposed to look like.  That was time to drain and cook them.


----------



## mikecox (Feb 13, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Why did you throw the wrinkled ones out?
> 
> That is what they are supposed to look like.  That was time to drain and cook them.


I've never seen bean shrivel up like that.  I expected them to fill out and fill the skins; so they didn't look so shriveled.  But, after leaving them for several more hours most of the skins came off and the beans split; now I know they are supposed to do that; are they?


----------



## jennyema (Feb 13, 2013)

What soaking method did you use?


----------



## mikecox (Feb 13, 2013)

jennyema said:


> What soaking method did you use?


I just cover them in cold water and leave overnight


----------

